# Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

Suggestions? I know of MSD and Jacobs.
Anyone have specific part numbers and how-tos?
My coil is cracked, and car stalls in damp weather, car washes...


----------



## olds kool 84 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (2.0dude)*

oops! just replied to you in your previous post. just in case you don't look there this is what i said.
quote:[HR][/HR]N&D in mississauga has ignition coils. i just bought one ($159.99+tax CAD) which isn't to bad considering the dealer wants $250 CAD. maybe you can find something cheaper. but if not thier number is (905) 625-9393. good luck![HR][/HR]​


----------



## Bill95GL (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (2.0dude)*

I don't know anything about performance aftermarket coils, so I can't help you there. However, this might be of interest:
I decided my 95 Golf needed a new coil so I checked Adirondak Auto Brokers (www.germanautoparts.com) and the OEM coil I had seen in the past had disappeared from their web store. I emailed them for a quote,and Mark wrote back that they were having lots of trouble with the OEM aftermarket coils and that he recommended buying only a genuine dealer coil. So I got the coil from Timmons VW for $137 with free shipping (www.vwsubaru.com and tell them you saw their ad in European Car for the discount). I don't know whether they ship to Canada. Anyway, the bottom line is to be cautious about aftermarket OEM coils for the present.


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (Bill95GL)*

I used to run a Jacobs unit on my car. One night after work, it would not start. I switched it back to stock and never had a problem since. I would not reccomend Jacobs.
This was not the actual coil. It was an amplifier unit. If their coils are the same, stay away.


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks for the tips everyone.
I ended up getting an MSD Blaster 2 coil (PN 8202) for CAD$70. Had to retrofit that with the connectors from the broken stock coil (Terminal 15 from stock coil to + terminal of MSD)
Also, I picked up new plugs (FR8DS), cap and rotor from N&D. Car runs awesome now. Huge improvement in low to mid range torque, squeals like crazy when gunning in 1st.
****************************************************************
*FAQ on connection to new coil:*
Disassemble the old coil
Remove the ignition control module (the part that plugs into the wiring harness)
U will see 2 terminals on the ignition control (1 & 15)
Connect Terminal 15 from the stock coil module to the + terminal of MSD
Connect Terminal 1 from the stock coil module to the - terminal of the MSD
(16 gauge wire crimped with C-connectors are clamped to the stock coil C-shaped terminals using nut/bolt and flat washers)
****************************************************************
*Some parts that I remember using:*
MSD Blaster 2 Coil (PN 8202)
MSD Coil Bracket (PN 8213)
Bremi OEM Distributor Cap
Bremi OEM Rotor
Bosch FR8DS Spark Plugs
Magnecor KVM85 Competition Spark Plug Cable Set (4519)
****************************************************************


















_Modified by 2.0dude at 11:53 PM 3-5-2004_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (TurboABA)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I used to run a Jacobs unit on my car. One night after work, it would not start. I switched it back to stock and never had a problem since. I would not reccomend Jacobs.
This was not the actual coil. It was an amplifier unit. If their coils are the same, stay away.[HR][/HR]​I haven't had a problem with mine at all, and neither has my buddy who's run one for 2-3 years.


----------



## Peanut (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (VW97Jetta)*

I've had quality problems with jacobs goods, no experience with msd.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (2.0dude)*

too tired to work on the hoopty now







so heres a bump so I can find this tommorow


----------



## Jett'in (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (not SoQuick)*

The MSD coil is worth doing. It cost way less than a stock coil and I have not had any problems with the car since I put it in about 8 months ago.
2.0dude and mk3dub helped me with my install. It is not hard at all


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (Jett'in)*

yea it was pretty simple......did it after work today @ my work allthough I used a accel super coil.The car seems to pull a lil stronger and is a bit more rev happy than before







considering it was misting/raining its a big improvement


----------



## JOHN-E-GTI (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (olds kool 84)*

bump for some nice pics...plus it helped me make up my mind on what to do.hope someone else finds this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (JOHN-E-GTI)*

I just took out that MSD coilpack and installed a brand new OBDII coilpack.The MSD coilpack I had is made for an MSD ignition.


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

1yr 4mos later, MSD is still good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (2.0dude)*

I added this to the general 2.0 FAQ. It should be and deserves to be there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (DonL)*

Wow...I made my post awhile back.....and like Turbo ABA's Jacobs unit, mine crapped out as well after about a year or so. Getting ahold of Jacobs was just about impossible - I got a warrantied unit, but the setup was different than what I had directions for, and never managed to get it to work. Oh well....
Miss the extra torque, but the ported throttle body made up for it.


----------



## Sam Ontario (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (2.0dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0dude* »_Thanks for the tips everyone.
I ended up getting an MSD Blaster 2 coil (PN 8202) for CAD$70. Had to retrofit that with the connectors from the broken stock coil (Terminal 15 from stock coil to + terminal of MSD)
Also, I picked up new plugs (FR8DS), cap and rotor from N&D. Car runs awesome now. Huge improvement in low to mid range torque, squeals like crazy when gunning in 1st.
****************************************************************
*FAQ on connection to new coil:*
Disassemble the old coil
Remove the ignition control module (the part that plugs into the wiring harness)
U will see 2 terminals on the ignition control (1 & 15)
Connect Terminal 15 from the stock coil module to the + terminal of MSD
Connect Terminal 1 from the stock coil module to the - terminal of the MSD
(16 gauge wire crimped with C-connectors are clamped to the stock coil C-shaped terminals using nut/bolt and flat washers)
****************************************************************
*Some parts that I remember using:*
MSD Blaster 2 Coil (PN 8202)
MSD Coil Bracket (PN 8213)
Bremi OEM Distributor Cap
Bremi OEM Rotor
Bosch FR8DS Spark Plugs
Magnecor KVM85 Competition Spark Plug Cable Set (4519)
****************************************************************

















_Modified by 2.0dude at 11:53 PM 3-5-2004_

Where did you get all these parts in Toronto or Mississauga, pls advise.


----------



## Sam Ontario (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (2.0dude)*

Bump!


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (Sam Ontario)*

bump it up! (keep it in my watched list







)
Doin' this tonight on the '93, installing a Blaster SS Coil to replace the stock.


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (digitalhippie)*

remember to put some anti-corrosion stuff on the terminals...
just a preventative measure, but good practice as well


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (Bill95GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bill95GL* »_I don't know anything about performance aftermarket coils, so I can't help you there. However, this might be of interest:
I decided my 95 Golf needed a new coil so I checked Adirondak Auto Brokers (www.germanautoparts.com) and the OEM coil I had seen in the past had disappeared from their web store. I emailed them for a quote,and Mark wrote back that they were having lots of trouble with the OEM aftermarket coils and that he recommended buying only a genuine dealer coil. So I got the coil from Timmons VW for $137 with free shipping (www.vwsubaru.com and tell them you saw their ad in European Car for the discount). I don't know whether they ship to Canada. Anyway, the bottom line is to be cautious about aftermarket OEM coils for the present.

I would agree with the above poster...for exactly the same reasons. Get the original VW part in this case...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (Peter Tong)*

Forgive me...I may be crazy but will this work?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (Wizard-of-OD)*

FYI: Blaster SS Coil works fine, and can be mounted in the stock spot (tho in a not-so-stock way). I'll try to snap some pics later today.
Had to cut my (brand new) plug wires to put the new connector on (SS coil uses a diff style terminal than OEM). Used the stock ignition controller, but due to its odd shape I couldn't mount it underneath the coil so I had to get a little creative. Running great so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Forgive me...I may be crazy but will this work?


















what the


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

Just a quick question, has anyone tried this with an MSD Blaster 3 coil? The extra tall tower looks like it might work with the stock VW connector. I don't think you'd have to cut anything.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Clean97GTi)*

Do you need a resistor as stated in the MSD instruction manual?


----------



## FastCorrG60 (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (digitalhippie)*

Was just wondering if anyone had any pics of a MSD Blaster SS Coil Installed. Would like to see it installed as well as the wiring diagram. Would you reccomend doing this mod with the Blaster SS, Blaster 2 or the Blaster 3.
Thanks
Jason


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rage In The Machines* »_Do you need a resistor as stated in the MSD instruction manual?

my obd2 car did not need the resistor with the blaster.


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (2.0dude)*

good thread... good thread, I might have to do this on my 8vT


----------



## cartercdad (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (Clean97GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clean97GTi* »_Just a quick question, has anyone tried this with an MSD Blaster 3 coil? The extra tall tower looks like it might work with the stock VW connector. I don't think you'd have to cut anything.









i would like to know also i want a blaster 3 and it looks like it will work.


----------



## cartercdad (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (cartercdad)*









will this one work. like how it is set up plus it has vibration mounts


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (cartercdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cartercdad* »_








will this one work. like how it is set up plus it has vibration mounts

I was thinking of getting the same thing.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (FastCorrG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastCorrG60* »_Was just wondering if anyone had any pics of a MSD Blaster SS Coil Installed. Would like to see it installed as well as the wiring diagram. Would you reccomend doing this mod with the Blaster SS, Blaster 2 or the Blaster 3.
Thanks
Jason


Here are the two I have done to my personal cars.... I have also helped with others. No resistor used and works like a champ. BADCLOWN has the car I modded so you can ask him how it is running.


----------



## cartercdad (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (cartercdad)*









well when i get the cash i am gonna upgrade my coil to this one.


----------



## KameiGTi07 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (cartercdad)*

Back from the dead...Would a Blaster 3 be better for this with the extension? What do you have to do to make a the OEM wire fit onto the top of the Blaster 2?


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (KameiGTi07)*


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

In order to get a VW coil wire to snap fit onto this coild is you have to rip apart the coil wire and put the GM style connector on it. Its not hard. Did it to my Magnacors. Took apart and old Bosch coil wire connector and put it on the Magnacor coil wire. Done.


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (tdogg74)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (4690)*

bump this....
i have the coil but, i am wondering if i could add my digital 6 plus ignition box as well.


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

how are you guys "disassembling" your stock coils? mine looks like it's riveted together. i can obviously just drill them out but is that what everyone else has done?


----------



## leskie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (4690)*

HI I'm installing the blaster2 coil and in the instructions is says i must use a 0.8 ohm ballast resistor. Do I need this?


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (leskie)*

marking this for later, looks like a fun mod.


----------



## gopher11 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (leskie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leskie* »_HI I'm installing the blaster2 coil and in the instructions is says i must use a 0.8 ohm ballast resistor. Do I need this? 

i didn't use one on my obd2 aba when i installed a blaster ss. have had it on for almost 1 1/2 years now without any trouble.


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (gopher11)*

I didn't use the resistor either with my Blaster 2.
I have a problem with mine now however.
The spark wire from the coil to the cap fell off at the coil while I was on the highway. I hooked it back up but now I have no spark. The engine was turning at 3kRPMs when this happened and I am wandering what I fried? I swapped another stock coil and module assembly from a 97 in and still had no spark. I'm stumped on this one.
I have read that these cars don't like being cranked without having the coil hooked up, but I don't know what happens when you do?


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (macanic21)*

try replacing ur cap and rotor.
the cap may have sustained damage when the wire popped off?


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (2.0dude)*

I got it fixed. It actually fried the ECM..... You probably couldn't figure out how to make it do that if you tried. But, the Bently saved the day and luckily scrap is down so the yard had another computer for $35. Now it doesn't beep when I lock it. The light still flashes though... All the # on the computer match and it was also from a '96.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (macanic21)*

I'm surprised you guys are finding MSD recommending a ballast resistor in their instructions. Perhaps that's for vehicles originally equipped with such? I've been selling MSD parts for 4 years and MSD stuff loves voltage. It actually works better, especially the boxes, at closer to 14V. I'd run no resistor and would absolutely recommend running the Blaster SS with a modern fuel injected car, like a MKIII 2.0L. It's what they were designed to work with. The Blaster 2 is great on the older cars that came with a canister style coil, but the Blaster SS is the best fit for a MKIII. Back up to the top! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

just found this thread and i'm thinking on doing some upgrade to my ignition system...
is Blaster SS still the best one to go for my ABA 2.0 8v??
could MSD 8235 Inductive Blaster SC High Performance Coil be better?? can i fit it to an ABA?
what more can i do to improve ignition on this engine??
thanx in advance!


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Yuripolak)*

Hey would this app work on a mk1 system? Im just looking for little performance mods here and there.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

Blaster 2 works great on a MK1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

The instalation like what they say to do on this thread?
_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Blaster 2 works great on a MK1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

No ballast, just swap the U-shaped terminals for the plugs on the factory ignition wiring, and mount the sucker up. Fits right in the factory bracket and everything. Takes 15 min.


----------



## 97jetGT (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm gonna do this to my jetta.
Anyone know of a inexpensive place online to get one, maybe with free shipping?
Otherwise I'd have to drive to an auto parts store.
jw thx


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (97jetGT)*

Average price is around $35 for a Blaster 2. Blaster SS is a little more.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Here you go, Ill save you the trouble
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4605864
The coil includes a boot and connector so you can reconfigure your OEM VW or aftermarket coil wire to work with the MSD unit.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

bump to find the thread later.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (2.0dude)*

Well now i've got one last question with this. What do i do to fit the coil wire from the distributer onto the coil itself?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
The coil includes a boot and connector so you can reconfigure your OEM VW or aftermarket coil wire to work with the MSD unit.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

I posted similar info in this link for a new coil using the original ICM.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4373168


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (2.0dude)*

Just installed one of these in my car. Ill try to get a pic up but ill keep everybody posted on how it runs.








I just switched out the tops of my terminals and put them onto the msd coil. just match the +and- and slip it back into your mount plug it in and go. do to the tightness of the firewall in relation to the intake it ended up taking about 20 minutes.










_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 4:24 AM 11-1-2009_


_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 4:29 PM 11-4-2009_


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Need New Ignition Coil for ABA 2.0 (MKIGTITDI)*

So now my coil is leaking oil??? But the shop that I bought it from is going to replace it so im not overly worried about it. Probably just a bad part.


----------



## scrambledeggs (Jun 28, 2010)

bump it up..

i ordered this ignition coil from MJM Autohaus... any good or bad input on this one?
I didnt realize it wasnt OEM until after i ordered it so do you guys think it'll be okay?

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...yle_6N0905104MY_Ignition_Coil&products_id=521


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

scrambledeggs said:


> bump it up..
> 
> i ordered this ignition coil from MJM Autohaus... any good or bad input on this one?
> I didnt realize it wasnt OEM until after i ordered it so do you guys think it'll be okay?
> ...


I do not have a long term review, but I have this one in my car and it runs as expected. I have
not had any problems yet with a Meyle product.


----------



## scrambledeggs (Jun 28, 2010)

great, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

If you do install it, verify it with VCDS.

Cheap aftermarket coils can cause the injector drivers in the ECU to burn down over time, eventually destroying the ECU. IIRC the brands that are good to use are OE, Temic, and Bosch. If your Meyle coil says "made in Germany" on it, you're probably OK...if it just says "Germany", send it back.


----------



## scrambledeggs (Jun 28, 2010)

ok, i'll check it out once it comes. i know the site says that its german made. i'd rather pay more and get an OEM or bosch one if the aftermarket is going to harm my car or ECU. so i'll check it out when it comes. thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

I checked my box and it had a made in China sticker on it. GAP has two different prices
for their coils. A part number search was strange as it seems a bunch use the same part 
number.


----------



## scrambledeggs (Jun 28, 2010)

i just got mine from MJM Autohaus.. their site says its german made by Meyle, and the actual product says "Meyle Germany" on it.. not made in germany.

do you think it'll be okay or should i return it?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

scrambledeggs said:


> i just got mine from MJM Autohaus.. their site says its german made by Meyle, and the actual product says "Meyle Germany" on it.. not made in germany.
> 
> do you think it'll be okay or should i return it?


Return it. It's a made-in-China unit that will cause problems.

Get this one:
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...u_6N0905104_Ignition_Coil_OEM&products_id=522


----------



## scrambledeggs (Jun 28, 2010)

great, thats what i was thinking.

thanks again :thumbup:


----------

